# Running for Retrievers



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll make this short and sweet. :wavey:

My name is Michelle and I'm a volunteer for the Emerald Coast Golden Retriever in NW FL. I am training to run the Disney Marathon in January. I am running to raise funds for the rescue...Running for Retrievers.

As you all know, every little bit helps. If you can donate, even $5, that would be great.

www.ecgrr.com

There's a paypal link on the main page. In the purpose, just put in Running for Retrievers.

As all rescues, we've been swamped lately with both shelter rescues and owner surrenders. Even a small donation will help buy flea and heartworm preventative. Being in the South, so many of our rescues come in Heartworm Positive.

If you would like to keep up with my training, just drop me a line. Running the 26 miles is worth it if it helps get these great animals into loving homes.

Thanks!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I commend you on your willingness to do a marathon and raise funds for your rescue group. I ran the San Francisco Marathon in 1983, and it was a huge amount of time and effort to train for it. But I completed the run in about 4 hours, which was a decent time for me. Please keep us updated about your training and your fund-raising efforts. Wish I could run that far again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just wonderful. I will try to remember to bump this up for you so we can keep it out there


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck as well as a bump of this post.


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the well wishes. Training is going ok, some weeks better than others. It's all worth it though. The more dogs we can help the better. I went home to Chicago for a few days and it was nice to run old familiar trails...in much colder weather.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------

